# Hotmail, AOL ---> MAIL !



## vincebart (1 Juin 2006)

hola !

  j'ai un compte Hotmail et AOL, et j'aurais voulu savoir si il me serait possible de recevoir les e-mails de ces deux boites directement sur Mail, ceci me pemetrais de ne plus passer par safari a chaque fois que je vais voir mes boites...ainsi pourriez-vous m'indiquer si cela est possible, et si oui, comment faire ? car j'ai lu des posts traitant de ces sujets, mais pour hotmail on parle de httpmail   ....la jcomprends pas...et je n'ai pas trouve pour AOL....

Merci pour vos pertinents conseils  

bye


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

vincebart a dit:
			
		

> hola !





			
				vincebart a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un compte Hotmail et AOL, et j'aurais voulu savoir si il me serait possible de recevoir les e-mails de ces deux boites directement sur Mail, ceci me pemetrais de ne plus passer par safari a chaque fois que je vais voir mes boites...ainsi pourriez-vous m'indiquer si cela est possible, et si oui, comment faire ? car j'ai lu des posts traitant de ces sujets, mais pour hotmail on parle de httpmail   ....la jcomprends pas...et je n'ai pas trouve pour AOL....



HTTPMAIL est un plugin pour l'application Mail qui effectivement te permet de récupérer sur ton mac, les messages reçus sur ton compte Hotmail MAIS ce plugin n'est valable que pour les adresses Hotmail.COM

Autre alternative, utiliser MacFreePOPs. C'est Gratuit mais il n'est pas interdit de faire un don au développeur... La dernière version est la 1.6.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2006)

Attention il semble aussi que httpmail ne fonctionne plus ou mal , hotmail faisant son possible pour que l'on passe par SON option Pop , payante
( pas mal de fils en parlent)

( persoj'ai fini par desinstaller)


----------



## vincebart (1 Juin 2006)

...ok, je vois...mais donc j'installe ce plug-in ou pas selon vous ?? parce que si c'est autant le caca que ca, mieux vaut que je trouve un autre moyen.... 

....et pour AOL   ???


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

:mouais: Toi tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai écris, ni parcouru les liens offerts...

Salut !


----------



## J_K (1 Juin 2006)

Salut!

Ben écoute ça fait un bout de temps que j'utilise httpmail, et il récupère très bien le courrier et fonctionne sans dérangements, il n'y qu'un seul couac, l'envoi de mails en utilisant comme adresse d'expédition l'adresse Hotmail via le logiciel Mail et le plugin (ça fait pas mal de mails tout ça! ) ne fonctionne pas!
On est obligé de sélectionner un autre serveur d'envoi, alors voilà, on peut récupérer les courriers et y répondre, mais avec une autre adresse, bon c'est pas très grave, vu que dans Mail c'est un menu déroulant!


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> On est obligé de sélectionner un autre serveur d'envoi, alors voilà, on peut récupérer les courriers et y répondre, mais avec une autre adresse, bon c'est pas très grave, vu que dans Mail c'est un menu déroulant!



> Vincebart : Par autre serveur, on entend autre Serveur *smtp* (Il s'agit du serveur d'envoi ! + d'infos dans le menu Aide d'OS X)

Pour ajouter, modifier un Serveur SMTP dans l'application Mail, il faut faire :

Mail > Préférences > Onglet Compte > Informations du Compte > Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) (c'est tout en bas de la fenêtre). Perdu, regardes les images jointes... 

Pour ajouter un serveur, tu cliques sur "Ajouter un serveur".

Voici 2 exemples :

Free : smtp.free.fr
Wanadoo : smtp.wanadoo.fr
...

Pour une configuration plus fine, plus poussée, direction le site de ton FAI !

@+


----------



## vincebart (1 Juin 2006)

ok, merci    je viens de telecharger ce que vous m'avez suggere, j'installe, je configure et je test tout ca ce soir!


----------



## vincebart (1 Juin 2006)

MAIL me demande un serveur de reception, j'ai mis mail.hotmail.com pour mon compte hotmail mais il ne le trouve pas   
quelqun'un pour m'eclairer ??

merci za vous!

Vinz


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai pas de compte Hotmail... Quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## J_K (2 Juin 2006)

Voilà mes paramètres httpmail...

Bon j'ai une adresse @msn, mais je suppose que c'est identique pour une @hotmail!


----------



## takamaka (2 Juin 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai une adresse @msn, mais je suppose que c'est identique pour une @hotmail!


Je n'en sais rien...


----------



## Txitxou (8 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Dsl de faire remonter ce sujet, mais je viens de recevoir mon tout nouveau macbook et je voudrais acceder a ma boite hotmail.com ...
J ai installer httpmail de toute les facons possible, mais je n ai jamais acces au choix "httpmail" dans la rubrique "Ajouter un compte". Je n ai que .Mac, POP, etc ... mais pas httpmail...
Pourriez vous me dire si j ai mal fait un truc?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Idem.
Installé et fonctionnant sans problème sur mon PPC,
là, sur le Macbook, malgré toutes mes tentatives pas moyen de le faire fonctionner
(lignes à ajouter via le terminal, redémarrer ... rien n'y fait)
(et ce n'est pas pour un compte hotmail)

Grrrr !

Par contre ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'en synchronisant via .mac, mes comptes http
sont installés correctement sur le Macbook mais pas moyen d'en ajouter de nouveaux ???

Donc, si j'en veux des supplémentaires, il me faut les créer sur le PPC, synchroniser celui-ci
sur .mac et ensuite synchroniser la Macbook sur .mac.

Une idée ? une intuition ? une autre version du "think different" ?  
En tout cas je suis preneur.


----------



## Txitxou (8 Juin 2006)

Bon bin a priori, httpmail a des soucis avec Mail2. J ai lu un autre article et il recommande de prendre FreeMacPOPS car de toute facon il faut un compte hotmail plus pour pouvoir utiliser hotmail via httpmail ... Donc j ai cherche un truc sur FreeMacPOPS et j ai trouve ca : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102713&highlight=FreePop 

Comme quoi on trouve tout sur MacGe


----------



## Txitxou (9 Juin 2006)

Ok, je viens d essayer MacFreePops mais ca ne marche pas non plus ... le probleme etant je pense le serveur smtp ...
Encore une fois j ai fait une recherche, mais il semblerait qu il n existe pas de serveur smtp hotmail gratuit ...
Si qq un avait une idee, ca serait d enfer!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2006)

y a un forum ENTIER dédié à freepop
( multilingue, surtout anglais italien  vu que le créateur  freepop est italien)

http://freepops.diludovico.it/f9-FreePOPs-English.html
la question hotmail y est abordée en long et en large


----------

